# On-Road Practice January 17 @ "The Gate"



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey boys and girls!!

I'm putting togather an On-road practice session This Sunday at "The Gate" for the 1/18 guys who want to do some testing. The cost will depend on the number of people who show. There is a flat fee that needs to be paid and will be devided up between the guys who show. More guys the cheaper the fee 

We can practice for 9 hours, so I was looking at 9am to 6pm. It's not set in stone, something we can talk about.

The heat will be on, snack bar open, tire trueing area set up, and computer on running lap times all day. There will not be set heats, just open practice.

If you're interested please let me know.

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think it is the 17th since the 18th is Monday!!!! Get a new calander there at NASA 

I may have to put My road chassis together?????


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> I think it is the 17th since the 18th is Monday!!!! Get a new calander there at NASA
> 
> I may have to put My road chassis together?????


Yeah Bud......bring your road chassis. We could have a great time!!! The more the merrier !! Rich Mickle and I will be there.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> I think it is the 17th since the 18th is Monday!!!! Get a new calander there at NASA
> 
> You're pretty smart!! I need a calander, that's the problem...lol..


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm in! If we can figure out the computer - we may be able to fun some heats....just for fun!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It looks like about 5 or 6 so far. Anyone else interested in stopping by and playing?? 

Bud, 
You going to go? If so, bring some of those new rear raptor rear tires!!

Maybe you could run your car from the GLC


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Kids,

I've had a few guys asking about running other 1/18 cars.

Bring them out!! Mini-t's, m18's, 18t's... 

Please make sure you have foam tires, proper ground clearance, and use an oderless traction compound (jack or niftek).

-Wayne


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> It looks like about 5 or 6 so far. Anyone else interested in stopping by and playing??
> 
> Bud,
> You going to go? If so, bring some of those new rear raptor rear tires!!
> ...


Yeah.....bring your car you ran at the GLC, Bud. Just like the good old 12th scale days!!! :thumbsup: We could have some...."fun, fun, fun till my Daddy took the t-bird away". Kind a neat turning right sometime too.  If you do come, could you bring some BRP GTP body's with you? We may want to try some. I know I would. Thanks.
Dave


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I hear Dave Morrow maybe in attendance Sunday

along with

the Legendary CNC man... Don Smolik


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Well....

Looks like we are ready for Sunday!! I have the keys and will be there bright and early to turn up the heat and get things up and running!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool - see you Sunday! - I have a box of old tires to cut down!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 will you be running???


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I do not have a road chassis SG1, but do like the way the new car looks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> I do not have a road chassis SG1, but do like the way the new car looks


Maybe Bud could set one up for you


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5.... I was just thinking, Tyler's RoadRaptor will be available for running  He'll be testing the M18. If you want to stop by I'll have it set up


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So how much will it be to play??

SG1 >> I forgot the wedge body will bring it sat.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> So how much will it be to play??
> 
> If we have 10 people...
> 
> ...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK !!

I still have 2 Roadraptors !!! Who wants them???


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Heat will be on and ready for practice by 9am tomorrow


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

On road practice was pretty good. Wayne was fastest of course I was like .5 behind with My SC18V2M the RoadRaptor does transition quicker in fast tight turns. I was running the brushed motor the rest were brushless.
Talk of maybe a race there next weekend ?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Practice went very well today with the RoadRaptor! Got my lap times down to the 11.6's - with ME driving it! The car turns like a dream! Best on-road car I have every piloted!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I agree Micro, things went well today. We all improved our lap times from the first time there. 

Maybe next week we'll run oval there


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes.....a very good day of testing the new Road Raptor on a "very" high bite track. With all of our different driving styles and setups, we all achieved excellent results. After seeing what this car is capable of doing after today's testing, I feel more positive for competing at the Nat's next month. This truely is a very good car. Just ask Bud and Don S. who also piloted our cars!! Thanks to "The Gate" for letting us use your great facility. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I believe Bud has 2 RoadRaptors left!

Get them now before they are extinct..............


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> I believe Bud has 2 RoadRaptors left!
> 
> Get them now before they are extinct..............


 
FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought the same thing 

I can't believe Bud was driving a link car...
Boy did he look good out there!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The Gate has another road practice on Jan 27th (Wednesday) - anyone interested in going?


----------

